# What things to do after getting PR??



## turka (May 28, 2013)

Hi All,

I got PR last month and i do not know what to do after that.
For example, I have not got Medi card. Do i have to apply for that myself?
How can i do that if i have to apply for that?

Also, i heard that there is AMEP(Adult Migrant English Program) which is conducted by Australia Government.
Even though i graduated Uni within Australia, i still would like to learn English.
Is it also still helpful for those who are like me??

Other than that, are there anything else i must do now ??

Regards,


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi DavidN, 

I can highly recommend the Beginning a Life in Australia booklet. You should also check out Dolly's fabulous posts on http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...t-things-you-need-do-before-you-emigrate.html and http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...st-things-do-when-you-arrive-parts-1-4-a.html. 

The AMEP courses target PR holders with "little or no English", usually partners that fail to pass the Functional English (IELTS 4.5 average) requirement. To quote from the AMEP homepage: 



> You can study English with the AMEP for up to 510 hours or *until you reach functional English*, whichever comes first.


So that's surely not for you . You can get free translations for certain eligible documents, though. This is rather neat - I got my driving license translated via this service. 

One last thing: Celebrate!

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

espresso said:


> Hi DavidN,
> 
> I can highly recommend the Beginning a Life in Australia booklet. You should also check out Dolly's fabulous posts on http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...t-things-you-need-do-before-you-emigrate.html and http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...st-things-do-when-you-arrive-parts-1-4-a.html.
> 
> ...



Please tell and guide me, what about in case of Visa 489.

It is better my wife pass the test (pte, toefl,, and so on) or just pay and go to the AMEP, please tell about this AMEP, it works for both?? the 2 applicants?? It is better paid for her the course (4000 SUS).. or better try to pass the test, advantages/disadv..



Regards,


----------

